# 97112, 97035



## amobeen (Mar 7, 2011)

Which modifier needs to Pay these Codes(97112, 97032, 97035, 97012) in TMHP? I used AT, GP,  but it didn't work? These Therapy codes was done in  physicians office. 

Thanks.


----------



## cthompson1446 (Mar 7, 2011)

Is it a Medicare or Medicaid patient?


----------



## amobeen (Mar 7, 2011)

Medicaid.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 7, 2011)

What diagnosis codes did you use, and what is the denial reason stating.


----------



## cthompson1446 (Mar 7, 2011)

If it is an adult patient covered under Medicaid, alot of times they require preauthorization for therapy services.


----------



## amobeen (Mar 7, 2011)

Dx codes are: 722.2 and 724.2. Reason for denial is: The procedure code is inconsistent with the modifier used or a required modifier is missing.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 7, 2011)

Well your modifiers say it was performed by chiropratic and PT.  Also you need a V57.1 code first listed if this is for rehab.  So can you give more information on the type of practice and did a physical therapist perform the service, and the reason for the service offered.


----------

